# Homeland Dissin



## Firawyn (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm, rather unfourtuantly, born, bred, and living in the U S of A's (aka- united society of @sses.


So yeah, I don't like it here and hope to go else where for the rest of my life (this possability is doubtful, but hey, a girl can dream).

Any body else not proud of their country?


----------



## Hammersmith (Oct 1, 2005)

I love England's green and pleasant land, but therein arises the problem. Too many English I know veer to the point of excessive nationalism or even racism - often directed at you poor clueless Yanks. It's also expensive. Too expensive. Don't ever let me hear anybody complaining about petrol prices unless you've taken a gander at ours.

"They say that patriotism is the last refuge to which a scoundrel clings."


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 1, 2005)

> Any body else not proud of their country?


There are a lot of problems over here too ... deepening income polarisation, privatisation of most public services (with terrible effects on education and health services) and a general decay of moral values. But I guess all these come with the teritory of the modern economic system... Though I would refrain from having "bad thoughts" about my country... S.N. Lazarev makes a pretty good case against doing such a thing


----------



## Sathos (Oct 1, 2005)

Our (Canada's) Prime Minister is kind of stupid  It could be worse though, I suppose. I love Canada, but not the people who run it.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 2, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> I'm, rather unfourtuantly, born, bred, and living in the U S of A's (aka- united society of @sses.
> 
> 
> So yeah, I don't like it here and hope to go else where for the rest of my life (this possability is doubtful, but hey, a girl can dream).
> ...



I'm proud of the country and its people — I'm just not proud of the current administration. Perhaps that's what you mean. Believe me, there are countries in which you would NOT want to live...I'll take this one any day, problems and all.

Barley


----------



## Sammyboy (Oct 2, 2005)

There are many things that I don't like about England (or the UK), like the yob/binge drinking culture that seems to be permeating where anything intellectual seems to be frowned upon and everyone prefers the lower common denominator, or the increasing compensation culture and all the red tape that's sprung up recently, but I still love green old England!

Though I am tempted to emigrate though to somewhere in the med, I quite fancy living on a Greek islands somewhere, I love the way of life there!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 2, 2005)

Mmm, American right here. Like Barley says, this country's a long sight better place to live than a lot of places  . That said...It has PROBLEMS. Period. But doesn't every country?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 2, 2005)

"The grass is always greener..."

*shrugs* I don't like some of the things here (USA). Could be worse though!  But I think I can live with it (for now) and keep my day dreams going; after all, their free.   



((Hey!?! What happened to the faces?! I can only use the ones I know how to type!   Would that have something to do with it taking so long to get on earlier? Something about a program update or something..? I couldn't get on for a while...))


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 3, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> I'm proud of the country and its people — I'm just not proud of the current administration. Perhaps that's what you mean. Believe me, there are countries in which you would NOT want to live...I'll take this one any day, problems and all.
> 
> Barley




Agreed, Barley, I like the freedom of the US, but I really am ready for the next election.


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 3, 2005)

When you can walk into a grocery store and buy many different types of meat or bread or jelly, then, go to another country and only be able to find 1 type at 10x the cost, THEN you will understand why this country rocks. In this country, women have equal rights no matter what her religion. In this country, you can (but I better not catch you) spit on and burn our flag then cash your welfare check that our government gave you to feed your family. In most any other country if you refuse to work you starve.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 3, 2005)

_Somebody_ luvs his country. *grin*

Good for you, brother. I know what you mean by woman's rights. I always tell people that I should have been born a man in the middle ages, I can't get my head out of there. I would not have liked to be stuck in that age as a woman though, that would suck. What good is it living then if you couldn't be a knight! Eowyn is my hero!!


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 3, 2005)

I know, back then, if a man did not strike his woman for talking out of turn in public, he would be looked down at. The fact that it still is happening is a very terrible thought.


----------



## Wraithguard (Oct 3, 2005)

My quick history. Born in Macedonia, moved to England for 4 years then came to America with 2 halves of a whole accent. There ya go!


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Oct 3, 2005)

There are aspects of my country--or to be more precise--of how it is being run that I am not proud of: though it would probably be more advisable to explore them elsewhere. And I've always found the concept of patriotism rather silly. (Though, having just lost the Ashes, an Australian _would_ say that, wouldn't he?.)

That said: it's still a great lifestyle down here.


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Oct 3, 2005)

i like my country (USA). if i where in Iraq or some where in the middle east wouldn't i have to wear a skarfaround my head. that would get annoying. _OR_ if i where in Chiana.... and they found i was a Christian i would a. go to prison or b. die for my beliefs. thats just wrong. i like the USA


----------



## yhwh1st (Oct 4, 2005)

I love my country (USA) but am not too happy with many of the people who reside here. Why all the complaints about President Bush? I believe he is doing the best he can to lead this country and I have not seen any legitimate complaints against him. (I have a lot I could say about certain other administrations but I won't for peace sake). I also don't understand all the prejudice against born-again Christians. Our society today is more tolerant toward Buddhists and Hindi, (and other religions) than us. Why is that? I mean, where is the logic behind that?


----------



## Hammersmith (Oct 4, 2005)

Just the way it is, I suppose. Tolerance breeds intolerance. But this thread is veering towards the overtly political/religious. Let's keep it legal!


----------



## yhwh1st (Oct 4, 2005)

Yes, yes, you're right. I'm sorry.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 20, 2005)

Well, I'm proud of my country and also there are things I dont like about it, people I love a lot! and some people I cant stand (i dont hate anybody). So yeah thats how i'm feeling about it right now. I'd love to travel the world, New Zealand, Europe, etc...


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 21, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> Just the way it is, I suppose. Tolerance breeds intolerance. But this thread is veering towards the overtly political/religious. Let's keep it legal!



or we couls just move it to Project evil!  


Hey Erestor: I want to travel Europe and New Zealand as well!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 23, 2005)

well then next time I go on business throughout Middle Earth, then I'll take you with me lol and you can see the World! lol


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Nov 21, 2005)

As everyone knows, I love my country, I love my state more, and think both are the coolest in the world. My country has several problems, including Hollywood, the only problem my state has is Travis County. Unfortunately, I live right next to Travis County. Not nice. Texas rocks.


----------



## Muffinly (May 7, 2006)

I have two homes now, but they are very similar. 

The United States.. what can I say about it? In a very nonpartisan way, I feel there is very little good to say about its politics. But politics don't make a country. Some of the people I quite like, but some of the pervasive cultural norms are really starting to get to me (I'm talking materialism, time obsession and the like). I like the weather in the pacific northwest, in spite of the rain. It is home though, and I'll stay here for a little while. 

My other home is just over the border in Canada. In all reality, aside from the dairy industry, it is pretty much the same, which makes me a little sad. Canada's successfully been Americanized. The differences that remain are not that big, but I like it a little better for some reasons. Vancouver is a nice city, but with its fair share of problems. It is so differnet from Seattle, but nopt in a worse or better way. 

Canada's great though. Still, I'll probably move to Africa or Latin America in ten or so years.


----------



## Uminya (May 8, 2006)

I think America was built on good principles, and our rights are--at least on paper--the best. Our culture, on the other hand, is a nightmare that exists in a state of self-destructive irony. We love to do things that are harmful to our health, like smoke and drive SUVs, and yet we like to enforce the health of others (like putting "HOT" labels on cups of hot coffee). We cater to the dumbest, proving that if evolution actually is happening, we're doing our damndest to reverse it.

Then again, it could be that because we are free and prosperous, we have the opportunity to find the most mind-numblingly idiotic things to do. Like Reality TV. Televangelism. Obesity.

I like the German mindset, though. They don't cater to stupidity. They don't pretend to be as happy as Americans, do. Maybe that's why their population is shrinking and they can't get people to have kids (even when they offer free money).


----------



## Muffinly (May 8, 2006)

I really like your post, but I'll disagree with you on the "good principles." I think there are much better principles that simply the right to self-preservation. Property is what we like though. Dern that Locke.


I think we're getting into the forbiden topics a little. But yeah, nice post.


----------



## Uminya (May 9, 2006)

Freedom of the press, speech, peaceful protest, practice of religion, and redress for grievances were not common when they were introduced in the Bill of Rights. Nor was the right to a fair, speedy trial, the right to self-preservation, or many of the other amendments that came along in time. Granted, in hindsight, better could have been done. But hindsight does not reflect the times given to those who had to live in them.

Anyhow, I am just pointing out that property rights had nothing to do with it, and as I said, America is still one of the most free nations in the world, by and by. So...no complaints about the country, just some of the people.


----------

